# The Woman Who Cured Cancer



## Knightofalbion (Jul 2, 2012)

The amazing story of the legendary Rene Caisse...

http://www.healthfreedom.info/Cancer Essiac.htm


----------



## LadyOfAlbion (Aug 2, 2012)

Rene Caisse was indeed a legendary figure of Canadian history.  I have used the 4-herb blend in the past for one of my daughters who had a soft tissue mass under her left arm.  It was of great benefit during her home treatments.  Long story short, the tea I prepared from the "essiac" 4-herb blend was, I am convinced, a great catalyst to turning her illness into health.  7 1/2 weeks and what appeared to be a cancerous growth (she was diagnosed with double pneumonia as well) was gone.  Of course the tea wasn't the only thing utilized in the treatment protocol...but I'm certain it was of great help to her.  There was either a website or perhaps on YouTUbe?? where I actually saw some filmed documentation of Rene Caisse's latter days.
Be Blessed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2012)

I've also heard of Rene Caisse and Essiac for cancer, I'm very much supportive of using natural remedies as opposed to more harmful traditional treatments and drugs.  For those who don't feel completely confident doing natural treatments on their own, just using herbs and vitamins as a complementary addition to the common treatments is beneficial and should be explored.  Some doctors recommend that their patients who are going through chemo/radiation should not take any vitamins, that appears to be disinformation, and supplements, including vitamin C,  always help the body to deal with the procedures and recover from them.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 5, 2012)

There is a huge body of information supporting the role of herbal/natural treatments and nutritive medicine in helping to combat cancer. I would urge everyone to investigate the matter for themselves.

We know as fact that the majority of cancers could be averted through changes to diet and lifestyle.


----------



## wesleyzarate (Aug 27, 2012)

Where can we find more information Rene Caisse? I am intrigued about her.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 27, 2012)

Wesley:

The Calling of an Angel by Dr Gary Glum. The definitive work on Rene Caisse and Essiac...

http://www.scribd.com/doc/516162/Glum-Calling-of-an-Angel


----------

